
Another Potential Benefit of a Calorie-restricted Diet? Better Memory. - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/27/health/research/27diet.html?ref=health
======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=451924> where there is already a
comment.

